

Bugs Everywhere: a distributed bug-tracker - plesn
http://bugseverywhere.org

======
plesn
Wondering if bug tracking could be distributed and integrated with VCS, I just
ran into this (bugs-everywhere), a LWN article, a few blog posts, but no
discussion on a social news site. Hence my first posting on HN...

It seems an ideal solution: bugs lie with the source, and the "social part" is
left to the VCS workflow and the (web) interface.

Do people have practical experience and feed back with this kind of tools ?

PS. After a few moments looking at bugs-everywhere with mercurial, I found it
would gain much from a plugin integrating it in the 'hg serve' interface.

